# mplayer 64bits no incluye el .desktop de menu y mime-type

## Stolz

Lo primero, tal vez deberías cambiar el título por algo más descriptivo ya que Xorg por si solo no tiene menú. Deberías indicar que hablas de Xface si quieres que más gente entre en el mensaje con intención de ayudar.

Lo segundo, no es ningún bug. En ningún sitio está escrito que un programa que no es específico de un escritorio tenga que crear iconos en dicho  escritorio (entiéndase escritorio como conjunto de programas y utilidades + gestor de ventanas, no como la imagen de fondo). Es de esperar que un programa específico de KDE, por ejemplo kaffeine, cree una entrada en el menú de KDE al instalarse. También es de esperar (aunque se entendería que no pase) que un programa que no sea específico de un escritorio, si incluye una USE relacionada con algún escritorio, cree iconos en dicho escritorio al activar la USE en cuestión. Lo que ya no es de esperar es que por ejemplo, mplayer, que no tiene ninguna USE relacionada con KDE, Gnome, Xface,.. cree iconos en dichos escritorios. En este caso, es tarea de tu escritorio (o tuya si tu escritorio no lo soporta) el crear el icono.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## nachopro

stolz, en la versión de 32 bits sí me lo creó...

por qué?!.. además no entiendo como "un programa de KDE" tiene una ejecutable para GTK ¬¬ <<< verborragia

acaso ahora KDE trabaja sobre GTK?? <<< verborragia

además es algo genérico... sé que cada programa crea un archivo de texto donde dice su nombre, descripción y posible categorización para que cualquier escritorio lo lea y lo meta en su sistema de menús

el tema es que no doy con el directorio como para crear yo manualmente ese archivo

----------

## nachopro

Listo... lo logré  :Razz: 

es cuestión de no dejarse bajar la moral por pesimistas e ingresar en /usr/share/applications (de seguro una carpeta propietaria de GTK o XFCE, no?)

y mirar la sintáxis de algún fichero y replicarla para nuestro querido mplayer para amd64 que todavía no lo incluye  :Very Happy: 

la verdad que no sé cómo se llama este sistema de "íconos" pero le falta a mplayer de 64 y no sé cómo reportarlo.. si alguien sabe, me avisa..

gracias!

----------

## Stolz

nachopro, no hace falta publicar mensajes consecutivos para añadir nueva información. Puedes usar el botón "editar" que aparece junto a tu mensaje para no tener que añadir respuestas artificiales al mensaje original.

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> stolz, en la versión de 32 bits sí me lo creó...

  Será porque su autor así lo ha querido, pero que un programa lo haga no significa que todos los demás deban.

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> por qué?!.. además no entiendo como "un programa de KDE" tiene una ejecutable para GTK ¬¬ <<< verborragia
> 
> acaso ahora KDE trabaja sobre GTK?? <<< verborragia

 mplayer no es de KDE, no entiendo esta afirmación :/. ya he mencionado que no incluye ninguna USE relacionada con un escritorio.

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> además es algo genérico... sé que cada programa crea un archivo de texto donde dice su nombre, descripción y posible categorización para que cualquier escritorio lo lea y lo meta en su sistema de menús

  Exacto, que el programa cree ese fichero es una cosa, pero que tu escritorio cree un icono gracias a ese fichero es otra y no está relacionada con el ebuild.

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Listo... lo logré 
> 
> es cuestión de no dejarse bajar la moral por pesimistas e ingresar en /usr/share/applications (de seguro una carpeta propietaria de GTK o XFCE, no?)
> 
> y mirar la sintáxis de algún fichero y replicarla para nuestro querido mplayer para amd64 que todavía no lo incluye 
> ...

 

http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/Last edited by Stolz on Wed May 21, 2008 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> stolz, en la versión de 32 bits sí me lo creó...

 

Es muy importante ser lo más exacto posible. El .desktop que mencionas es para el binario "gmplayer", no "mplayer" (que por otro lado es un programa que anda en línea de comandos y por tanto no necesita una entrada de menú. Ahora bien, según grep, las referencias al archivo .desktop correspondiente solo aparecen en los ebuilds de mplayer-bin, no en los de mplayer.

Quizás para los ebuilds de mplayer, tan solo se instale si tienes el use flag gtk, porque tan solo así se instala gmplayer. Asumo que tienes dicho use flag activado, porque si no todo esto resultaría algo absurdo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> por qué?!.. además no entiendo como "un programa de KDE" tiene una ejecutable para GTK ¬¬ <<< verborragia
> 
> acaso ahora KDE trabaja sobre GTK?? <<< verborragia
> ...

 

Este párrafo no tiene sentido alguno. De principio a fin. Primero, mplayer no está basado ni en kde ni en gtk. Es un programa de línea de comandos. Tiene un interfaz basado en gtk1 que es bastante pobre e inestable, y ni siquiera sus autores recomiendan su uso. Existen frontends alternativos construídos por terceras personas para gtk y para qt, pero mplayer en sí es completamente agnóstico en cuanto al toolkit de escritorio.

Segundo, no, kde no trabaja sobre gtk. KDE está basado en qt y construído sobre kdelibs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> es cuestión de no dejarse bajar la moral por pesimistas e ingresar en /usr/share/applications (de seguro una carpeta propietaria de GTK o XFCE, no?)
> 
> 

 

No. Dicho directorio tampoco tiene nada que ver con escritorio alguno, aunque gnome probablemente lo use (y xfce también) para poner sus archivos .desktop ahí. Dicha ubucación, si no me equivoco, es la que aconseja freedesktop como estándar para poner dichos archivos. KDE, aparte, pone los suyos en un dir análogo bajo /usr/kde/3.%/share/...

 *Quote:*   

> la verdad que no sé cómo se llama este sistema de "íconos" pero le falta a mplayer de 64 y no sé cómo reportarlo.. si alguien sabe, me avisa..
> 
> 

 

Si tienes el use flag gtk activo entonces si, hay un problema con el ebuild y el bug es reportable (hay gente que reporta cosas más simples). Para ello ve a bugs.gentoo.org, y en cuadrito de búsqueda escribe "ALL mplayer". Mira en la lista a ver si alguien más se queja de que falte el archivo .desktop. Si no es así, abre un nuevo bug explicando que el archivo .desktop para gmplayer no se instala. Según el ebuild de mplayer-bin, dicho archivo está en el mismo paquete de mplayer, no es externo, así que no debería haber problemas en instalarlo tal y como se hace en el ebuild de mplayer-bin.

----------

## nachopro

i92, gracias!

pd: lo que decía verborragia... era ignorable  :Razz: 

es cierto, mplayer corre por consola... pero cuando se le pasa el use X gtk compila el gmplayer y éste, en la versión de 32bits disponible en porgate genera el .desktop

pero el media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753 disponible para amd64 no lo hace  :Sad: 

encontré unos bugs relacionados al .dektop.. cuando llegue al trabajo voy a leer tranquilo y ver si debo reportarlo o no..

si hay novedades les aviso, de momento creé un .desktop a mano y va bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

```

$ emerge -vp mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac -aalib alsa (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts bidi -bindist -bl -cddb cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc dts dv dvb dvd enca encode esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg -ladspa libcaca -lirc live lzo mad -md5sum mmx mmxext -mp2 mp3 musepack nas -nemesi -openal opengl -oss png -pnm -pulseaudio quicktime -radio rar -real rtc -samba sdl -speex srt sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga theora truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 -vidix vorbis win32codecs -x264 xanim -xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 8,053 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 8,053 kB

```

```

$ equery files mplayer | grep desktop

$

```

En i686 tampoco lo crea... Al menos en mi caso.

Este enlace que propone i92guboj https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL+mplayer  es para locos; a mí que no me digan que en 1473 bugs encontrados puede uno detenerse a buscar el asunto en cuestión.

Este, mplayer-1.0_pre5-r3: add mime info in desktop-file es el único que parece coincidir pero con otra versión de mplayer.

Hasta esta última versión siempre había aparecido en mi menú de Gnome y ahora no. 

El paquete gnome-mplayer sí incluye el archivo /usr/share/applications/gnome-mplayer.desktop pero no hay forma de darles la vuelta a los videos y se ven del revés   :Mad: 

----------

## nachopro

Acá, en mi PC del trabajo (i686), el media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 me generó este mplayer.desktop

 :Smile: 

```
[Desktop Entry]

Type=Application

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=MPlayer

GenericName=Multimedia player

Comment=Multimedia player

Comment[de]=Multimedia-Player

Comment[es]=Reproductor multimedia

Comment[fr]=Lecteur multimédia

Comment[it]=Lettore multimediale

Icon=mplayer.xpm

TryExec=gmplayer

Exec=gmplayer %U

Terminal=false

Categories=GTK;AudioVideo;Audio;Video;Player;TV;

MimeType=application/ogg;application/x-ogg;application/sdp;application/smil;

application/x-smil;application/streamingmedia;application/x-streamingmedia;

application/vnd.rn-realmedia;application/vnd.rn-realmedia-vbr;audio/aac;audio/x-aac;

audio/m4a;audio/x-m4a;audio/mp1;audio/x-mp1;audio/mp2;audio/x-mp2;audio/mp3;

audio/x-mp3;audio/mpeg;audio/x-mpeg;audio/mpegurl;audio/x-mpegurl;audio/mpg;

audio/x-mpg;audio/rn-mpeg;audio/scpls;audio/x-scpls;audio/vnd.rn-realaudio;audio/wav;

audio/x-pn-windows-pcm;audio/x-realaudio;audio/x-pn-realaudio;audio/x-ms-wma;audio/x-pls;

audio/x-wav;video/mpeg;video/x-mpeg;video/x-mpeg2;video/msvideo;video/x-msvideo;

video/quicktime;video/vnd.rn-realvideo;video/x-ms-afs;video/x-ms-asf;video/x-ms-wmv;

video/x-ms-wmx;video/x-ms-wvxvideo;video/x-avi;video/x-fli;video/x-theora;video/x-matroska;

```

----------

## Coghan

@nachopro, este archivo mplayer.desktop se ve claro que es de gmplayer.

Por lo que se ve, si esto resuelve esta duda, el mplayer.desktop lo intala kdebase y también es para lanzar gmplayer.

```
qfile mplayer.desktop

kde-base/kdebase (/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/kappfinder/apps/Multimedia/mplayer.desktop)

```

EDITO:

Por otro lado XFCE4 tiene una opción en la configuración para activar los servicios tanto de gnome como de kde, esto hace que se integren también los menús de estos entronos dentro de los de XFCE4.

----------

## nachopro

gracias coghan... lo curioso es que en mi instalación de 32 bits (teniendo -kde -qtX y etc) me lo agregó automáticamente

y lo mismo acá en mi PC del trabajo :S

----------

## Coghan

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> gracias coghan... lo curioso es que en mi instalación de 32 bits (teniendo -kde -qtX y etc) me lo agregó automáticamente
> 
> y lo mismo acá en mi PC del trabajo :S

 

Es muy probable, no lo puedo comprobar ahora, que el paquete gnome-mplayer te instale también otro mplayer.desktop y por eso lo tengas, revisa las USE de este paquete y haz un 'qfile mplayer.desktop' para ver cuantos tienes instalado y a que pertenece, si realmente quieres comprobarlo, si no puedes cerrar este hilo.  :Wink: 

----------

## nachopro

perdón por ser impreciso....

tengo -kde y -gnome (sólo "+"gtk) ya que uso xfce.... y que sepa no hay tal cosa para xfce...

muchas gracias y muy buenos comandos me enseñaste  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Howlett

Veamos. Yo uso Gnome, y antes XFCE, en amd64 y hasta ahora el paquete mplayer siempre había creado el fichero .desktop al activar el interfaz gráfico, es decir, gmplayer. Ha sido desde la última versión que se actualizó hace pocos días que este fichero ha desaparecido. Así que no depende ni de KDE (aunque este lo tengo menos claro, recuerdo que también estaba el fichero cuando usaba este entorno), ni de Gnome, ni de XFCE, porque en cualquiera de esos escritorios el fichero .desktop siempre aparecía. Se trata sencillamente o de un bug en la última actualización (se les olvido meter ese fichero) o de que los que mantienen el ebuild o algún otro han decidido sacarlo.

Ahora mismo estoy probando Gnome-mplayer y no parece que vaya mal. Sí que me gustaría que volviesen a incluir el fichero .desktop pero si no siempre nos quedará usar la línea de comandos o crear nuestro propio lanzador en el menú de turno.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Howlett wrote:*   

> o algún otro han decidido sacarlo.

 

Eso no sería nada extraño, porque todo le relativo a gtk1 se va depreciando, y algún día terminará por salir del arbol de portage. Sin embargo, hay algo que no cuadra, porque si el motivo fuera ese, lo más lógico sería que además de quitar el archivo .desktop también hubieran saneado el ebuild para eliminar el use flag gtk (y a gmplayer junto con él).

----------

## Coghan

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> perdón por ser impreciso....
> 
> tengo -kde y -gnome (sólo "+"gtk) ya que uso xfce.... y que sepa no hay tal cosa para xfce...
> 
> muchas gracias y muy buenos comandos me enseñaste 

 

Ve al menu de XFCE --> Configuración  --> Configuración de sesiones e inicio, ve luego a la pestaña Avanzado y verás que puedes activar los servicios de gnome y kde.

----------

## ekz

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219133

----------

## johpunk

bueno pues a mi me pasa que el mplayer a desaparecido de mi kmenu que anteriormente si estaba, al notar esto pues lo elimine tambien elimine el directorio .mplayer de manera de no dejar rastro del mplayer luego lo volvi a emergear y listo aparecio denuevo en mi menu, no creo que esto sea cuestion del escritorio que uses, pero aca viene el problema que cuendo intento abrir un video pelicula etc pues no me aparece el mplayer completo solo me aparece la pantalla donde se visualiza dicho video otro detalle a resaltar es que al darle click segundario a la pantalla para que me muestro el menu no lo toma esta como desabilitado no hace nada osea que si quieres cargar un subtitulo o hacer cualquier cosa no podras y bueno tampoco se deja poner pantalla completa solo maximizarla como si fuese una ventana comun y corriente. y de nuevo desaparecio del kmenu el mplayer :-/ que se puede hacer en esta situacion   :Idea: 

----------

## nachopro

johpunk, yo por ahora creé a mano este archivo: /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop

----------

## johpunk

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> johpunk, yo por ahora creé a mano este archivo: /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop

 

ok esta bien! pero en cuanto a que salga el mplayer y no solo la pantalla donde se visualiza el video, tengo varias peliculas po ver pero asi no las puedo ver ya que no permite ponerse pantalla completa ni cargar subtitulos para ellos se necesitaria que me saliera el mplayer de forma normal y no solo la pantalla >.<

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *nachopro wrote:*   johpunk, yo por ahora creé a mano este archivo: /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop 
> 
> ok esta bien! pero en cuanto a que salga el mplayer y no solo la pantalla donde se visualiza el video, tengo varias peliculas po ver pero asi no las puedo ver ya que no permite ponerse pantalla completa ni cargar subtitulos para ellos se necesitaria que me saliera el mplayer de forma normal y no solo la pantalla >.<

 

Como ya se comenta más arriba. mplayer es un programa de línea de comandos. Si quieres la interfaz gráfica (asumo que eso es lo que quieres decir por "normal") tienes que compilarlo con USE="gtk", y usar "gmplayer" en lugar de "mplayer". O bien escoger algún otro frontend, como kmplayer, kplayer, smplayer o gnome-mplayer.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*    *nachopro wrote:*   johpunk, yo por ahora creé a mano este archivo: /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop 
> 
> ok esta bien! pero en cuanto a que salga el mplayer y no solo la pantalla donde se visualiza el video, tengo varias peliculas po ver pero asi no las puedo ver ya que no permite ponerse pantalla completa ni cargar subtitulos para ellos se necesitaria que me saliera el mplayer de forma normal y no solo la pantalla >.< 
> 
> Como ya se comenta más arriba. mplayer es un programa de línea de comandos. Si quieres la interfaz gráfica (asumo que eso es lo que quieres decir por "normal") tienes que compilarlo con USE="gtk", y usar "gmplayer" en lugar de "mplayer". O bien escoger algún otro frontend, como kmplayer, kplayer, smplayer o gnome-mplayer.

 

O bien, olvidarte de eso de los frontends y aprender a usar mplayer con los atajos de teclado que para eso fué diseñado.  :Very Happy: 

Tengo configurado mplayer como reproductor por defecto para todo salvo archivos mp3. Usar un frontend cuando puedo hacer las cosas mas rápido usando el teclado no tiene sentido y una vez que le tomas el gustito te aseguro que no podrás volver a usar un frontend para mplayer ni queriendo.

Faltaría que mplayer soporte visualizar el menú cuando reproduce DVD y cambiar el tamaño o color de los subtitulos al vuelo. Por lo demás, es una obra maestra.

Mas info: man mplayer (Y perdón por el fanatismo)

Salud!

----------

